# Wilson Shoals WMA?



## rockerZ71 (Jan 30, 2009)

My friend and I are looking to hunt turkey for the first time this spring.  Considering going up to Wilson Shoals tomorrow to check it out.  Is it worth our time?  Are there any better WMAs we should be looking into within decent range of the N. Atlanta suburbs?

Thanks


----------



## firehd830 (Feb 1, 2009)

well there is alot of land in north ga.....besides wilson shoals..i was picked for the first quota hunt years ago...and had the whole place to myself..without much luck..there is more places than that..around tallulah gorge....and also lake russel...which is nice


----------



## rayjay (Feb 2, 2009)

There are a lot of turkeys on Wilson Shoals but they are hard to locate. There is also a ton of hunting pressure. When the GON Turkey Hunting special comes out you can check out all the stats. There are very few turkeys killed on Wilson Shoals. I think it was 8 in 03 and 5 in 04. 

This may be because there are a lot of weekend warriors who don't do enough [any] off season scouting and get all their knowledge off the TV. What works for non-pressured birds on TV WILL NOT work for highly pressured [ educated ] WMA birds.


----------



## AliBubba (Feb 3, 2009)

I also think that the openning date is later. Check the regs. I have not had much success at WS.


----------

